# Compaq case mod



## adcom32 (Apr 13, 2010)

ok well i found this ould case someone was throwing away so i gutted it and cleaned it and was wondering what color should the lights be in this case?

the first step was that i wiped the case down with a soapy sponge
then i drew with a black marker where i am going to put fans





























imma paint the case black


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 13, 2010)

theres 3 colors of zalman i seen...redorange, black or white.....which one you got ? If you got the black one ill go with cold white led fan...not blue just cold white...it whiter than normal white ...if youre good in electronic buy some of those leds on ebay and change it. cool white led give other colors a new brigthness...almost pure contrast.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 13, 2010)

the cooler i got is the Nvidia edition.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 13, 2010)

find a picture of it and post the link here please !


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://i00.twenga.com/computers/cpu-cooler/zalman-cnps-9700-nt-p_455757vb.png


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 13, 2010)

i would like some people's input on this mod and any other mods yall would do.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats what i said...black one with cold white led wold be amazing .

It is not me the seller its just an example of what cold white look like 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/WHITE-aquarium-led-light-tropical-cold-water-sump-UK-Co_W0QQitemZ250566729508QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?var=&hash=item800eaef749


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 13, 2010)

should i do that many fans or what?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 14, 2010)

p to you or could just put normal fans and put those tubes inside ..it will comeout by fans itself


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

Can you give us some shots of the whole case? Might make it easier to come up with ideas.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

im uploading them now.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice little find you got there. Some of the OEM cases can turn out very nice after mods. Need to get MKmods in here for some advice. The members here can come up with some pretty ass kicking ideas. 
I see a lot of screen mesh and paint in your near future.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah i thought it was a pretty cool looking case and when i get done with it it will a "kick-ass product" lol, it a pretty heavy case but i dont move it much anyway.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

Whats your round about amount that you are not looking to go over? You will have to buy paint and a few other things.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

35 bucks at the least got step parents giving me money for my b-day also just dont know how much.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

im thinking 6 cans of paint including primer and paint(but was wondering what color should i paint it?)


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

We can work with $35. Got a got pair of 'tin' snips? First thing I would do is cut the fan meshing in the back out for your exhaust and power supply fan. Air flow is your friend.  Your going to do black on the outside?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> We can work with $35. Got a got pair of 'tin' snips? First thing I would do is cut the fan meshing in the back out for your exhaust and power supply fan. Air flow is your friend.  Your going to do black on the outside?



what color do you recommend? i will have a dremel


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## douglatins (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG i just threw up in my mouth a little, though the outcome can be quite good


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

douglatins said:


> OMG i just threw up in my mouth a little, though the outcome can be quite good



why do you have to be a downer?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> what color do you recommend? i will have a dremel


That will work also. I think staying with black on the outside is safe, but its not my case. Go all shit ass nuts if you want.  What about a shot of inside? What do you think about a "blow hole" / fan on top?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> That will work also. I think staying with black on the outside is safe, but its not my case. Go all shit ass nuts if you want.  What about a shot of inside? What do you think about a "blow hole" / fan on top?



If you think it will look good im all for it. And im just going to stick with black


----------



## codyjansen (Apr 14, 2010)

subbed. i want to see what the finished product looks like.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

Lets start simple. I say first get the back cut out and cleaned up for your air flow, then move on. I like the side fan thought you have, would be very different. Lets let a few others chime in with some ideas. They are all going to say, Get that mesh off the back.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Lets start simple. I say first get the back cut out and cleaned up for your air flow, then move on. I like the side fan thought you have, would be very different. Lets let a few others chime in with some ideas. They are all going to say, Get that mesh off the back.



i did a rough outline of where my cable management holes will be, and i agree with you 100% on cutting the mesh thingy out.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 14, 2010)

Stick with black case with cold white lights. would be insane if you use UV reactive wires and wire sleeves. those sleeves would react to the led cold white lights and glow.
so full white inside and black outside


----------



## BraveSoul (Apr 14, 2010)

definitely cut those out, ecpessially if u dont move it much, cut it cut it  
i cut every hole in one case





_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

subbed


----------



## caoder (Apr 14, 2010)

cut a hole under the cpu mounts so u can get to ur hsf mounts easier =.=;; also not too much u can do with the front cover cause plastic sucks to work with :/ have fun painting i guess


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Stick with black case with cold white lights. would be insane if you use UV reactive wires and wire sleeves. those sleeves would react to the led cold white lights and glow.
> so full white inside and black outside



yeah im thinking about it heavily. it would look mad sick if i had white lights with blue uv reactive sleeving and a baby or ski blue case it'll be called the "Ice Box" i've also desided to put a window instead of all those fans.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

Oooo case modding! I love case modding I want to help?

Frist question, do you own a Dremel? If not, I highly recommend you get one. Second question, are you a pataint person? Because that will make all the difference on how this case mod turns out.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Oooo case modding! I love case modding I want to help?
> 
> Frist question, do you own a Dremel? If not, I highly recommend you get one. Second question, are you a pataint person? Because that will make all the difference on how this case mod turns out.



Yes i do it just hasnt gotten here yet. I can be a pataint person if need be.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> yeah im thinking about it heavily. it would look mad sick if i had white lights with blue uv reactive sleeving and a baby or ski blue case it'll be called the "Ice Box" i've also desided to put a window instead of all those fans.



I change my mind i think imma stick to the black theme. im also getting the smoke 12x12in sheet if plexi glass,
http://www.mnpctech.com/acrylic_colored_sheets_casemod_windows1.html


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you gonna do gloss, satin, matte or flat black? White cathodes will show mistakes in a glossy black paint job mor then a satin black for example. Why have you decided to go with a smoked window?

I have an idea for the floppy drive bay: get rid of it and either mount a fan or a small window, I have seen this done and it looks good. Or if your up for it, take the dremel and extend the square (floppy) hole to fit a 92 or 120mm intake fan and cover it with a mesh/ screen filter.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Are you gonna do gloss, satin, matte or flat black? White cathodes will show mistakes in a glossy black paint job mor then a satin black for example. Why have you decided to go with a smoked window?
> 
> I have an idea for the floppy drive bay: get rid of it and either mount a fan or a small window, I have seen this done and it looks good. Or if your up for it, take the dremel and extend the square (floppy) hole to fit a 92 or 120mm intake fan and cover it with a mesh/ screen filter.



yeah that sound good i'll do that and i will do satin i dont want it to look cheap


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

i have to run to the post office to mail this stuff to snipermonkey2 i'll be back in about 15mins


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> yeah that sound good i'll do that and i will do satin i dont want it to look cheap



Yeah the paint job will probably be the most time consuming. I great paint job would be sand->primer->wetsand->primer->wetsand->1st coat paint-(dry)->2nd coat paint.

Also if your getting a dremel then there is no need for tin snips If you want a clean look just cut the fan grills out with your dremel. 

I have some good idea's about modding the motherboard tray for the c/m, I will show you when I get home from work. (Yeah! TPU'ing @ work shhhhh don't tell my boss)


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 14, 2010)

man you know its missing the door? i had one of those case 7years ago crapy looking thing lol


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah the paint job will probably be the most time consuming. I great paint job would be sand->primer->wetsand->primer->wetsand->1st coat paint-(dry)->2nd coat paint.
> 
> Also if your getting a dremel then there is no need for tin snips If you want a clean look just cut the fan grills out with your dremel.
> 
> I have some good idea's about modding the motherboard tray for the c/m, I will show you when I get home from work. (Yeah! TPU'ing @ work shhhhh don't tell my boss)



i wont tell the boss and im open to all you sudgestons i want this case to look really good so i case shut people up.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 14, 2010)

Those squares you placed on the side panel in the OP for fans might not work.  The ones in the corners will be blocked on the inside.  The top left will get in the way of the PSU, the top right will conflict with the 5.25" bays, bottom right also looks like a support is in the way, and the bottom left might interfere with any video or add-in cards.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Those squares you placed on the side panel in the OP for fans might not work.  The ones in the corners will be blocked on the inside.  The top left will get in the way of the PSU, the top right will conflict with the 5.25" bays, bottom right also looks like a support is in the way, and the bottom left might interfere with any video or add-in cards.



im putting a window there instead of those fans.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Those squares you placed on the side panel in the OP for fans might not work.  The ones in the corners will be blocked on the inside.  The top left will get in the way of the PSU, the top right will conflict with the 5.25" bays, bottom right also looks like a support is in the way, and the bottom left might interfere with any video or add-in cards.



He changed his mind and is doing a window panel instead. But yeah you are right about the odd fan placments.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

so you still want me to put a fan hole at the top t77snapshot?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

ok since a few people didnt like this case ive deside to know what yall think, i have this other case but i lost the side panel


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 14, 2010)

subbed  I love doing stuff like this as well


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

so what case should i mod the white one is missing the front thingy and the black one is missing the side panel.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 14, 2010)

myself I would go with the black one missing a side panel. you can always make a side panel outa lexan or plexi, you can get colored plexi, like a light blue as you are going with blue theme ... to me there is more you can do or modd with useing this case


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I going to have to agree with DTV, the black case is alum and will be way easier to cut. Since it's already back on the outside that saves you painting hours. Like DTV said, using a square piece of Plaxi glass as the panel would look fine. Maybe ever paint a black border around it to cover the alum edges of the case.  One thing though, can you get behind the mobo tray?

is it possible to post a more detailed pics in the inside of the black case?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Well I going to have to agree with DTV, the black case is alum and will be way easier to cut. Since it's already back on the outside that saves you painting hours. Like DTV said, using a square piece of Plaxi glass as the panel would look fine. Maybe ever paint a black border around it to cover the alum edges of the case.  One thing though, can you get behind the mobo tray?
> 
> is it possible to post a more detailed pics in the inside of the black case?



i can get behind it but its very tight.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 14, 2010)

thats a perfect case to start with. I have tons of ideas what i would do if it were mine I love starting from scratch on something, In my younger days I built and raced ice drag raceing skidoos , And I built them from scratch, but now with my pain condition Iam scaled back to modding my computers  lol


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> thats a perfect case to start with. I have tons of ideas what i would do if it were mine I love starting from scratch on something, In my younger days I built and raced ice drag raceing skidoos , And I built them from scratch, but now with my pain condition Iam scaled back to modding my computers  lol



well lets hear some ideas


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 14, 2010)

Ill put some ideas together and next time iam on I will post some for you. Ive been sitting too long and need to take a break


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 14, 2010)

ok np.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

First dremel out the back and front fan grills, it your not to skilled with the dremel you can just cut along the edges instead of making a circle. To give it a complete look you can wire grills (see my pics for exp.)





mine:









Here is how my circle turned out on another case





Next I would cut the lower drive bays out so a 120mm fan can be mounted in for the front intake fan. Maybe cut a fan hole for top exhaust? and depending on what mobo your using (mATX or ATX) cut a small hole on the bottom to hide the front panel/ usb wires, also I slot for the 24pin power cable. Aluminum is pretty flexible and you'd be amazed what can sqeeze behind things.





Or you can also mount a fan on the bottom for intake directly to the graphics card (see my pics for exp).


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 15, 2010)

here's my progress so far, if you look close at the second pic you'll see wherei will be cutting for the 120mm fan


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> First dremel out the back and front fan grills, it your not to skilled with the dremel you can just cut along the edges instead of making a circle. To give it a complete look you can wire grills (see my pics for exp.)
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/adcom1.jpg
> 
> mine:
> ...



man i love that orange and black theme and i will be using an ATX mobo


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> here's my progress so far, if you look close at the second pic you'll see wherei will be cutting for the 120mm fan
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/rhizau.jpg
> 
> ...



This is a good start!

 but I am concerned about that first pic is that the top rear? if it is, then the psu will be blocking it and if it's the front, the cd drive will be in the way.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> This is a good start!
> 
> but I am concerned about that first pic is that the top rear? if it is, then the psu will be blocking it and if it's the front, the cd drive will be in the way.



so i should put it in the middle?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes! this is why- when you finish tucking your psu cables away you will this open area you can place a fan to get rid of all that extra heat that rises to the top. Plus you'll have a sweet led/uv flow off the top.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes! this is why- when you finish tucking your psu cables away you will this open area you can place a fan to get rid of all that extra heat that rises to the top. Plus you'll have a sweet led/uv flow off the top.
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/adcom1-1.jpg



i think imma do a yellow and black theme unless you have a better theme.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> i think imma do a yellow and black theme unless you have a better theme.



That sounds interesting I will be different considering everyone has done red, greed, blue, uv/ purple. You can always mod yellow leds into your fans or cathodes! That's what I did, orange wasn't a popular color for computers so a made my own orange cathodes and orange led fans. (this was before those Xig fans come out)












A.C. Ryan fans come stock with UV leds-


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That sounds interesting I will be different considering everyone has done red, greed, blue, uv/ purple. You can always mod yellow leds into your fans or cathodes! That's what I did, orange wasn't a popular color for computers so a made my own orange cathodes and orange led fans. (this was before those Xig fans come out)
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/cathodemod111-1.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/fan-1.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG5497-1.jpg
> A.C. Ryan fans come stock with UV leds-



can you explain to me how you did the cathodes and fans i would love to know how to do it.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 15, 2010)

Any other ideas i kinda wanna have it all planed out for when my demel gets here i can get straight to work?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

To prepare yourself make sure the sections your cutting out create weakness in the structure of the case. Considering it's an aluminum case certain cuts can cause it bend create vibration. Make sure you have a pair of safety goggles or wear glasses of some kind because shrapnel will hit your eyes. 

I do have a few concerns with your cuts, but I'm working right and I get off at 2pm. I will talk about then, you don't have to wait for me though...just start with the fan grills and top fan cut.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 15, 2010)

ok will do


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 15, 2010)

I see your In very good hands.  Keep it simple and take your time, you only get to cut once. I like the black/yellow combo idea.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

ok first question, when cutting the drive bay to fit the 120mm fan is it possible to cut below (black line) the rivets (circled red)? I am afraid if you cut above those 2 rivets it will leave your hdd bay with no lower support and be really flimsy.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ok first question, when cutting the drive bay to fit the 120mm fan is it possible to cut below (black line) the rivets (circled red)? I am afraid if you cut above those 2 rivets it will leave your hdd bay with no lower support and be really flimsy.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/sm6nuv.jpg



yeah i can do that it will just be very close to the bottom but i doubt it would be a problem.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> yeah i can do that it will just be very close to the bottom but i doubt it would be a problem.



Well as long as you have room to fit the fan AND room to drill the holes for it. 

*Next:*

Is it possible to get a pic of whats back there and a pic of the case with the back panel off? I would like to see that side too.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 15, 2010)

ok here's the pic


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 15, 2010)

How many HDD's do you plan on running in this case? Maybe just nix the HDD cage all together and use only the 5.25 bays??


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> ok here's the pic
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/23m09ch.jpg



ummm this could yield a problem because it's all the way to the bottom. Like sniper bob said, How many hdd's are you going to have? if one, then I say cut all the way up to here (see pic) instead. Once again not passed the rivet. This way you will have a more options on where to place the fan or 2 if there is room


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

here's another pic


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ummm this could yield a problem because it's all the way to the bottom. Like sniper bob said, How many hdd's are you going to have? if one, then I say cut all the way up to here (see pic) instead. Once again not passed the rivet. This way you will have a more options on where to place the fan or 2 if there is room
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/2j1uekg.jpg



yeah im only going to use one so thats no problem. i actually have a 61.4gb HDD


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree. Cut out all the hdd bays except for the one or two that will have drives mounted in them.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd cut them all out and use a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter, but thats just me
then you could probably fit 2 120mm fans up front if you tried.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> I'd cut them all out and use a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter, but thats just me
> then you could probably fit 2 120mm fans up front if you tried.



im just going to stick with one HDD bay because it will cost more to get the 5.25 to 3.5 adapter and im on a limited budget.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 16, 2010)

bend the 3.5 bays you cut out to make your own 5.25 adapter maybe? Or drill out the rivets on the top of the 3.5 cage, cut the cage down and invert it to go up into the 5.25 bays.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> bend the 3.5 bays you cut out to make your own 5.25 adapter maybe? Or drill out the rivets on the top of the 3.5 cage, cut the cage down and invert it to go up into the 5.25 bays.



then it will look crappy i want it to look like i was bought like that.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 16, 2010)

your cutting the entire case up, but your worried the drive bays will look like junk? I assure you that flipping the 3.5 cage up into the first 5.25 bay will work AND look clean.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2010)

How about cutting here? Thought your setup might look something like this.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> How about cutting here? Thought your setup might look something like this.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/f0q3jp.jpg
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/10ghhs0.jpg



thats sounds good and i also think imma put the fan on the bezel unless you have a better idea.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2010)

If you plan in cutting a hole in the bezel then yes! I think that would look nice if it's a clean cut.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> If you plan in cutting a hole in the bezel then yes! I think that would look nice if it's a clean cut.
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/24dlpuc.jpg



i plan on doing that gray part yellow and the inside yellow also and the rest black and where can i find a cheap piece of plexi glass for the side?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

If you need a 5.25 bay to 3.5, I have one you can have for the price of shipping, pulled it from my CM 690 and I'm never going to use it.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

ok lets recap 

1. cut out mesh

2. cut 3.5 drive bays

3. put a 120mm intake fan in front of case

4. put a 120mm fan on top of case

5. cut cable management holes 

6. sand case

7. clean case of dirt

8. prime case

9. pant interior and front gray thing yellow


is that correct?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> If you need a 5.25 bay to 3.5, I have one you can have for the price of shipping, pulled it from my CM 690 and I'm never going to use it.



can you hold it for me like i said im on a limited budget and if i have any money left over i would buy it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

It's not going anywhere. Seriously for the price of shipping it's yours. if you choose to kick me a few bucks for it, that's fine with me. If not, one more happy TPU member. Just make this rig crunch when your done and I'll be happy!


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's not going anywhere. Seriously for the price of shipping it's yours. if you choose to kick me a few bucks for it, that's fine with me. If not, one more happy TPU member. Just make this rig crunch when your done and I'll be happy!



how much is a few bucks?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> ok lets recap
> 
> 1. cut out mesh
> 
> ...




You might want to cut cable management holes _before_ you sand and clean the case.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> You might want to cut cable management holes _before_ you sand and clean the case.



ok fixed it, anything else i sould do to make it mad sick?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2010)

You want more? 

1.) Cut a large square hole in the mobo tray to access the socket back plate. This makes it easy to switch cpu coolers without having to remove the whole board. 

2.) Apply some sound dampaning material to the base of the case. It won't make a large different in noise, but acts as a good dust catcher and I think it just looks cleaner. I know your on a budget so I might have some left over from my last build.

3.) Change the front panel leds to yellow ones and like I said before, you can mod the case fans/ cathodes with yellow as well. Now modding all your fans to yellow leds will be very time consuming, so I was thinging maybe white leds will light up the yellow paint. We might be able to find yellow fans check A.C.Ryan's website, they have lots of uv colored fans.

4.) With the paint jod I wouldn't do the inside 100% yellow. You want to even the theme out nicely, for example: paint the mobo tray, inside/outside rear, and top of the case Yellow. With the botton black and drive bays black. I can draw out a good example if you want.

5.) Have you thought about mounting a fan on the bottom as intake? This will be very effective if the case will be off the carpet and on a table or stand.  If you want to do this I would get taller feet so air can actually get under there. If you really want to be flashy you can get led case pegs.

Do you have a Lowe's or Home depot near by? They have Plexi-glass that you can cut to the size you want.

To help with more mod idea's, do you have the specs for this mod yet? What psu, cpu cooler, mobo etc are you using?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> how much is a few bucks?





$2-3 would be fine. Shipping would more than likely be $6.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> You want more?
> 
> 1.) Cut a large square hole in the mobo tray to access the socket back plate. This makes it easy to switch cpu coolers without having to remove the whole board.
> 
> ...



all them ideas sound really good, and about the fan at the bottom i dont know where to put it so it can be directly under my GPU like yours, i will be using a CoolerMaster 460w PSU, the cpu cooler i will be using is a BigTyp 14 Pro Thermaltake, and i will be using the ASUS P5K-E.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 16, 2010)

you have alot of cutting to do when my dremel arrives to you,  you will probably need to buy a few more cutting discs. I gave you 2 or 3 realy good ones and a small tube of 50 of the cheaper cutting discs. I cant wait to see your case when you have it all completed,Take your time cause once your done all the fun is over...


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> you have alot of cutting to do when my dremel arrives to you,  you will probably need to buy a few more cutting discs. I gave you 2 or 3 realy good ones and a small tube of 50 of the cheaper cutting discs. I cant wait to see your case when you have it all completed,Take your time cause once your done all the fun is over...



yeah i cant wait to see the end product i never did a case mod like this before, and where do think i can find some more cutting blades?


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 16, 2010)

any hobby shop, hardware stores, I get mine here at canadian tire, , very easy to fins dremel bits and cuttoff wheels, and they are pretty cheap as well


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> any hobby shop, hardware stores, I get mine here at canadian tire, , very easy to fins dremel bits and cuttoff wheels, and they are pretty cheap as well



cool i might have to buy some.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> You want more?
> 
> 1.) Cut a large square hole in the mobo tray to access the socket back plate. This makes it easy to switch cpu coolers without having to remove the whole board.
> 
> ...



how do i mod the leds and cathodes because you said it can be done but you never explained to me how to do it but i guess we can wait till the end or close to the end of the project.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2010)

Tip: remember there is a certain. Dremel disc for different types of material such as steel, plastic, aluminum etc. Like using a thick metal disc on plastic can tear it up leaving rough cuts. Just use your best judget, like light dics's for soft material and heavier disc's for thicker material.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Tip: remember there is a certain. Dremel disc for different types of material. Like using a thick metal disc on plastic can tear it up leave rought cuts. Just use your best judget, like light dics's for soft material and heavier disc's for thicker material.



so you mean for metel i sould use a thin disk or should i use a thick disk?

i will also be testing on that other case for the right disk.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> so you mean for metel i sould use a thin disk or should i use a thick disk?
> 
> i will also be testing on that other case for the right disk.



Thick for metal and thin for plastic. It's good to test the disc's, but not too much because you want to make then last. The small cheap disc's break really easily and can sometimes go flying! so watch out for that.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Thick for metal and thin for plastic. It's good to test the disc's, but not too much because you want to make then last. The small cheap disc's break really easily and can sometimes go flying! so watch out for that.



this is my first mod so cant wait to see what comes of it. so any little help counts


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2010)

No problem, I am happy to help I love modding cases and I aways incourage others to do the same if they're up for the challenge.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> No problem, I am happy to help I love modding cases and I aways incourage others to do the same if they're up for the challenge.



how do i mod my led fans to yellow?


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 18, 2010)

Always use safety glasses when using a Dremel, especially if you aren't experienced with it.  Those discs shatter and shrapnel goes everywhere.

I swear  I saw MKMods or Cyberdruid show a how-to on changing Fan LEDs, but I can't find it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 18, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> how do i mod my led fans to yellow?



I made whole how to post somewhere, let me dig it up.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I made whole how to post somewhere, let me dig it up.



ok thanks alot!!!


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 18, 2010)

adcom32..the two or three. good bigger discs i sent you will be great for metal, they stand up very well. the smaller discs in the tube are for plastic and such , and be careful as those break realy easily!, also remember to let the dremel do the work, dont force it or you can break a disc, bend a shaft or wear the disc out faster! I will be modding my case as well once my w/c parts arrive, as i need to make room for everything inside the case. It seems to me that you realy enjoy doing this sort of stuff, so that always makes a difference on the final product!


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> adcom32..the two or three. good bigger discs i sent you will be great for metal, they stand up very well. the smaller discs in the tube are for plastic and such , and be careful as those break realy easily!, also remember to let the dremel do the work, dont force it or you can break a disc, bend a shaft or wear the disc out faster! I will be modding my case as well once my w/c parts arrive, as i need to make room for everything inside the case. It seems to me that you realy enjoy doing this sort of stuff, so that always makes a difference on the final product!



yeah i like making my own stuff rather tham buying already built stuff cause anybody can buy something, but it takes skills to mod and such on and by the way my name is jeff, whats yours? dean duh, lol


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I made whole how to post somewhere, let me dig it up.



did you find it yet t77?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

ok well i just read an article about modding a desk and i thought that would be a great idea so what you yall think i should do?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 22, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> ok well i just read an article about modding a desk and i thought that would be a great idea so what you yall think i should do?



Modding a desk would be cool, but focus on one project at a time your nothing will ever get done.

Sorry I never got back to ya on the led fan mod, It was awhile back so it got erased from my history. I will make another one.

So any progress so far?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

Desk mods are awesome. Have you guys seen moonpigs desk mod?


----------



## Charper2013 (May 2, 2010)

thats going to be sick cant wait to see it.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 2, 2010)

Yeah he cut the back fan grill out and is working on removing the hdd bays atm.


----------

